# EDC Knife



## Buckman

I never leave home without it. It's a Buck 110 Auto Elite. As a yute I had a 110 with brass and rosewood grips don't know where it is today but as solid as it was I'll bet somebody has it in their drawer or toolbox. When this one came out in the automatic version with the nickel silver bolsters and black G 10 grips I just had to have one. I won't be letting this one get away from me. I liked it so much I bought one for my brother-in-law, son and grandson.


----------



## The Tourist

Yes, that is an incredible folder and I sell them by the bushel-basket. May I offer you an additional idea?

Go to your favorite cutlery outlet and ask to see the Buck 112. It's made out of the same alloys as the Buck 110, but the handle of the 112 is superior for safe handling.

The 110 has the overall shape of a bar of soap. For common chores it's no issue. But in a dark alley or a hostile saloon the attributes of a "bar of soap" might leave you wanting.

The Buck 112 has this superior front bolster that keeps your hand from sliding onto a sharp edge. Even if this knife is not used for defense, you might need to slice something in a blinding snowstorm where your grip will be less than typical.

No question, you cannot go wrong with the 110. However, I have "double jointed thumbs." I've had these appendages all my life and I cannot open a fresh jar of pickles to save my hide. I have a less than solid grip on the 110.

That front bolster on the 112 is the leverage I need. I would suggest you go to a sporting goods store and handle the 110 and the 112 side by side. If your job or hobby needs precise slicing, the added design of the Buck 112 might aid your work.







.


----------



## Buckman

The Tourist said:


> Yes, that is an incredible folder and I sell them by the bushel-basket.
> 
> View attachment 108517
> .


You sell Buck Autos? What do you want for a 110 Auto Elite? 
112 Auto Elite?


----------



## The Tourist

Buckman said:


> You sell Buck Autos? What do you want for a 110 Auto Elite?
> 112 Auto Elite?


Right now I can only find the 112s, but things will get better. In a few weeks Wisconsin will be ready for deer season and the knives come out of the woodwork!

I have to check my mailbox daily for either the knives or the paperwork. I'll call Joyce (my supplier) and see what she has.


----------



## Buckman

So what do you get for a 112 Auto Elite?


----------



## The Tourist

Buckman said:


> So what do you get for a 112 Auto Elite?


The price creeps up from year to year, sometimes more. Usually the incoming paperwork has some sales parameters. I do talk to Joyce quite often, I'm sure she can get me some decent pricing. I'll send her a brief note.


----------



## The Tourist

The Tourist said:


> The price creeps up from year to year, sometimes more. Usually the incoming paperwork has some sales parameters. I do talk to Joyce quite often, I'm sure she can get me some decent pricing. I'll send her a brief note.


PS. I just called Joyce and left her a message. I think this is faster.


----------



## Buckman

The Buck Autos have only been out for a year and the prices have remained consistent from the online retailers. Are you buying from Buck or are you a third party salesman? 
You said you sell them by the bushel basket full and you can't give me a price; you have to call somebody else.


----------



## Buckman

This one ain't for carrying, it's just for lookin at. Frank B - Italy 11" Swing Guard


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I carry either the Kershaw Cryo https://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1555...o&qid=1601164283&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-1&th=1 or the Kershaw Barricade https://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Barr...goods&sprefix=kershaw+bar,sporting,196&sr=1-1


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have so many knives I rotate my daily carries.
The latest two (came last week) are a Kershaw Mainfold assisted opening, and a reproduction of the Helden Rand Kat, a WWII German soldiers utility lock back. I carry them both daily, at the moment.

My Buck 110 was earned by my service with Georgia Pacific and has the company name and triangle logo engraved in the left hand scale. I've had it 25 years now.

I am a gun and knife junkie. I especially like military knives, especially of the WWII era.

Oh, @The Tourist is not blowing smoke. He is a knife salesman, he sent me a nice Tops brand liner lock. When I'm somewhere guns are not allowed, like work, that Tops in my pocket makes me feel OK.


----------



## Lisa93

Buckman said:


> This one ain't for carrying, it's just for lookin at. Frank B - Italy 11" Swing Guard


I have one kinda similar in the knife drawer in the barn..


----------



## Lisa93

This is the little guy that has been in my purse for years.. My ex left it here, its a nice size to carry around, and still very sharp. I mostly just use it as a letter opener, and to open dog food bags, stuff like that.


----------



## Butler Ford

Buckman said:


> The Buck Autos have only been out for a year and the prices have remained consistent from the online retailers. Are you buying from Buck or are you a third party salesman?
> You said you sell them by the bushel basket full and you can't give me a price; you have to call somebody else.


Not sure when the "Elite" came out but the Buck 110 Auto was released in January of 2017


----------



## dwight55

This is mine . . .






One of the few knives I've ever owned that I have no negative comments about.

My Case double folder I got in the Navy was another one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist

The Tourist said:


> PS. I just called Joyce and left her a message. I think this is faster.


Thank you, I was very happy when I saw this post.

I just got hit with the "Mother of All Sinus Infections." When the back of your head hurts you know it's time to bypass the gym. As for Joyce, she's really the bright spot in knife sales. She makes sure all clients get first class treatment, whether they are old friends or newbie gawkers.

I was talking to her on the phone one afternoon about a knife style I had never owned before. I heard "crumpling" in the background while we spoke. As we said our good-byes, I asked her what the crumpling noise was, and she replied, "*I was wrapping your new knife for the UPS guy*..."


----------



## Buckman

The Buck Auto Elites are in stock all over the web on various sites.
The Buck 110 Auto Elites are $199.99 
The buck 112 Auto Elites are $179.99


----------



## Buckman

The Tourist said:


> The Tourist said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I just called Joyce and left her a message. I think this is faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I was very happy when I saw this post.
Click to expand...

Do you realize you're referring and responding to your own post?


----------



## Murdock67

I carry a 4 inch out the front.


----------



## Robie

EDC for me the last couple of years is the Benchmade - 940 EDC Manual Open Folding, Reverse Tanto Blade


----------



## Buckman

Murdock67 said:


> I carry a 4 inch out the front.


A picture would be nice.


----------



## SOCOM42

Gerber folder with a tanto point.

Strictly a utility knife, too old and too slow to ever consider using it for defense.

Learned 60 years ago that I was not adept to knife fighting, so I carry two handguns at all times when out.

Those I am good with even at my age.


----------



## SOCOM42

Murdock67 said:


> I carry a 4 inch out the front.


Go to jail with that here.


----------



## The Tourist

Buckman said:


> Do you realize you're referring and responding to your own post?


Today I don't care, I'm lucky I can even type semi-English words with these sinuses.

Over time I think you'll find that guys here try to help each other. Technically, I am retired and if I can send a forum member down to Joyce it's all good. For example, a few weeks ago Joyce and I had to untangle our financial records, and I was to the good. Without delay, Joyce sent me two knives, which are more fun and valuable than cash to me. I don't want to trip her up, she has a business to run.


----------



## SOCOM42

Buckman said:


> Do you realize you're referring and responding to your own post?


He is just an old hobbyist, we do that being old, at least I don't talk to myself, yet.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> Thank you, I was very happy when I saw this post.
> 
> I just got hit with the "Mother of All Sinus Infections." When the back of your head hurts you know it's time to bypass the gym. As for Joyce, she's really the bright spot in knife sales. She makes sure all clients get first class treatment, whether they are old friends or newbie gawkers.
> 
> I was talking to her on the phone one afternoon about a knife style I had never owned before. I heard "crumpling" in the background while we spoke. As we said our good-byes, I asked her what the crumpling noise was, and she replied, "*I was wrapping your new knife for the UPS guy*..."


Amoxycillin 500's, 3 times a day for 10 days.

Just got over the same thing last week.

At least I have the antibiotics is store, no running to the doc.


----------



## Murdock67

SOCOM42 said:


> Go to jail with that here.


Ain't vermin politicians wonderful?


----------



## Murdock67

Buckman said:


> A picture would be nice.


Apparently they don't make it anymore but let me try to find one.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> Amoxycillin 500's, 3 times a day for 10 days. Just got over the same thing last week. At least I have the antibiotics is store, no running to the doc.


Thanks for the tip. It appears that my use of a "generic" remedies isn't working. The weather here today is kind of damp and gray, which is usually the time my minor asthmatic issues flare up. I put on a pot of strong coffee and I'm now busy killing all the supposed caffeinated chemicals in that brew with a modicum of a little "Sicilian Pride." You can substitute a little Patron, sing a few bars of Santa Lucia Luntana and polish a stiletto and all seems right with the world...


----------



## Murdock67

Murdock67 said:


> Apparently they don't make it anymore but let me try to find one.


I found the picture of it. This is it, bought it off Amazon and ended up getting it free. I wanted what I thought would be a better knife and I asked the seller about it and they said if I bought this one and liked it they would do a 20 percent discount if I gave it a good review, so I got it. It worked well and I have had no problems after a year other than having to loctite all the screws on it. I guess in hindsight that isn't really a problem. I gave it a good review because I was happy with it not because of being offered a discount. So after a month I contacted them and they said Amazon had no provision to let them discount the product after a purchase so I told them not to worry about it. I was happy with the knife. Surprisingly the guy emailed me and told me they were refunding the entire purchase price over this but I told them they deserved to get paid for their product and that it was no big deal. He said they already had done it. So I got it for free. Now it looks as though it's discontinued or something. It was if I recall 89 dollars.


----------



## Buckman

So Tourist, back to my price question on the Buck 112 Auto Elite. Do you sell them or do you just refer people to "Joyce"?
You posted that you called her to ask about a price. Well did she give you an answer?


----------



## The Tourist

*@Buckman*, When we first started talking I didn't know if you knew Joyce and her business. It also doesn't sit right with me to make a profit off of a fellow forum member. BTW, I have also called Joyce and only got her taped telephone message.

I do try to give her all the slack I can. Her husband is quite sick, and if she doesn't answer her phone on business days I figure something is up. But as I have said, she's honest and reliable, she just bites off more than she can chew.

However, every item I have requested from Joyce was delivered by the USPS. The package was wrapped tightly, there was plenty of brown paper and/or bubble wrap and nothing was ever dinged or scratched.

I did recently get two new knives from her, but I can call her myself and see if I can cut some red tape for you. I will say this, Joyce is always good to her word. It appears she also tries to find the cheapest way to ship items for her clients.


----------



## Buckman

No tourist, I don't know Joyce. Does she have a website with a company name that you can log onto or do you have to call her on the phone or do I have to go through you, what's the story.


----------



## The Tourist

*@Buckman*, please go to your private mail, I'll post there.


----------



## Buckman

SOCOM42 said:


> Murdock67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I carry a 4 inch out the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to jail with that here.
Click to expand...

Time to move . Left MA 46 years ago.


----------



## SOCOM42

Buckman said:


> Time to move . Left MA 46 years ago.


I almost did 40 years ago to NC., my mistake, we all make them, well most do.:devil:

Way too old to move me and everything that is stored.


----------



## Alburt

I also carry an automatic 110. Along with a Boy Scout style utility knife.


----------



## The Tourist

Buckman said:


> Do you realize you're referring and responding to your own post?


Yeah, I know, I know. I was more interested in getting the members to check with Joyce on knives and her shipments. She is very prompt on mailings and she will bend over backwards to make a client happy. Most of the newer folders I own came through her business.


----------



## KUSA

This is the best EDC knife.


----------



## The Tourist

KUSA, I read their short bio, and I was quite impressed. They did make the blade a bit shorter, but you don't get an S35VN blade as EDC pocketknife for your jeans that often.

I believe a nice knife with an S35VN blade is going to be a slow yet determined next phase for bladeheads.


----------



## KUSA

The Tourist said:


> KUSA, I read their short bio, and I was quite impressed. They did make the blade a bit shorter, but you don't get an S35VN blade as EDC pocketknife for your jeans that often.
> 
> I believe a nice knife with an S35VN blade is going to be a slow yet determined next phase for bladeheads.


I beg to differ. I have three main EDC knives that I rotate through. All three are S35VN steel blades. The TR5 is my favorite but the two Newports work better with dress clothes.


----------



## The Tourist

*@KUSA*, sorry for the mix-up. However, at any length, a folder with an S35VN blade is quite the item. I must admit, I'm jealous over that middle folder with the fish-scale grip. That sliding lock-button and the sturdy loop on the butt end is pretty much everything. That is a very nice set of knives!


----------



## Buckman

A tourist, where the hell you been for the past four months? I'm still waiting to hear about a price for a buck 110 auto elite.


----------



## The Tourist

Buckman said:


> where the hell you been for the past four months?


Well, let's just phrase it this why, "_I'm got really good at making vanity license plates_..."

Truth is, I got burned out. Most times the "rush" happens at an odd time. A guy wants a singular knife made or polished, he knows Christmas is coming, so he calls me in August before the snow flies. But it's not just one knife--its a few dozen rusted, poorly cared for knives where the rust pits take more polishing than the edge.

That's why I kind of like being 70. I can tell idiots that my mind is failing me, and "What's your name again?"

That box of knives is in my gun room. If I take a picture of it, you'll write back and tell me all of them should be junked. Here's the problem, those knives belonged to a member of our club who died suddenly. I think his wife wants them or she's giving them to his church (and yes, bikers are Christian). That, and I hide out at the gym...


----------



## Buckman

How many times of you told us that you're retiring or that you are retired finally.


----------



## Buckman

*Happy New Year*

Cause this one sucked.


----------



## Nick

Not sure if this thread is still about EDC knives or not but I stick mostly with Benchmade, Kershaw, and Spyderco for EDC. The last 3 I purchased recently were a Benchmade Ruckus II Auto, Spyderco Paramilitary 2, and a Spyderco Tenacious.


----------



## Trihonda

One of my EDC rotation knives. Medford. Otherwise, it's mostly Spyderco (Shaman, Military, PM2)









I might have a small Spyderco problem... I think I'm currently holding around 30 of them, but that's small potatoes compared to many on the knife specific forums...


----------



## stevekozak

Buckman said:


> A tourist, where the hell you been for the past four months? I'm still waiting to hear about a price for a buck 110 auto elite.


Dude, do you exist just to troll Tourist? I just looked and the majority of your 30 posts are addressed to him, and are derogatory. He didn't post for awhile, and miraculously, neither did you. Are you some kind of boxer-sniffing weirdo?


----------



## hawgrider

Trihonda said:


> One of my EDC rotation knives. Medford. Otherwise, it's mostly Spyderco (Shaman, Military, PM2)
> 
> View attachment 110339
> 
> 
> I might have a small Spyderco problem... I think I'm currently holding around 30 of them, but that's small potatoes compared to many on the knife specific forums...


Knives held together by screws are junk! Yes junk. Those screws loosen up and fall out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Knives held together by screws are junk! Yes junk. Those screws loosen up and fall out. 

True This! Gave my daughter a couple like that, she sent them back to me missing screws.

Never knew there were so many different tiny thread sizes and pitch till I tried screws from a number of such type knives that didn't work.

Put thread locker on the ones I have now.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Dang it!! Another double post.


----------



## Trihonda

hawgrider said:


> Knives held together by screws are junk! Yes junk. Those screws loosen up and fall out.


With respect sir, I've owned and used (daily) MANY Spyderco knives, over 30+ years, and never had a screw fall out. And though I have a few safe queens, most of my knives are users, and get banged around in a public safety role. And I've owned the GregMedford knife, for 5 years, same thing. I've never really really heard anyone ever refer to them as "junk" before.. not once, ever. And I've watched a LOT of reviews on Spyderco and Medford knives... ppl pay a LOT of money for Medford knives.. at least it's a lot of money to ME!

Ok, edit: I just did a web search of "are Spyderco knives junk" and I got one hit from a blade forum post in 2002, where a guy was complaining about a bad Cust Serv experience with a defective knife. The key words found were "Spyderco" and "junk".

So I respect your perspective, but respectively disagree with your opinion.


----------



## hawgrider

Trihonda said:


> With respect sir, I've owned and used (daily) MANY Spyderco knives, over 30+ years, and never had a screw fall out. And though I have a few safe queens, most of my knives are users, and get banged around in a public safety role. And I've owned the Chris Medford knife, for 5 years, same thing. I've never really really heard anyone ever refer to them as "junk" before.. not once, ever. And I've watched a LOT of reviews on Spyderco and Medford knives... ppl pay a LOT of money for Medford knives.. at least it's a lot of money to ME!
> 
> Ok, edit: I just did a web search of "are Spyderco knives junk" and I got one hit from a blade forum post in 2002, where a guy was complaining about a bad Cust Serv experience with a defective knife. The key words found were "Spyderco" and "junk".
> 
> So I respect your perspective, but respectively disagree with your opinion.


Respect or not when you use those knives for anything but cleaning your finger nails they will loosen up and fail.

I've been on this planet 60 years and those new fangeled machine made screwed together no craftsmanship knives are nothing but letter openers.

Oh and friends don't let friends ride rice Honda man.


----------



## Trihonda

hawgrider said:


> Respect or not when you use those knives for anything but cleaning your finger nails they will loosen up and fail.
> 
> I've been on this planet 60 years and those new fangeled machine made screwed together no craftsmanship knives are nothing but letter openers.
> 
> Oh and friends don't let friends ride rice Honda man.


Fair enough... lol

I love my American made things, to be sure, and Hogs are great and all (although greatly overpriced IMHO), I won't get into a Honda vs Hog debate. Emotional arguments aside, there are great aspects to each. I've owned a ton of Honda cars, trucks, and motorcycles, and concede you will win the debate on an emotional front (HD's are as American as apple pie), but you might not win on the practical front. Emotional arguments never beat facts, but those making emotional arguments will never listen to fact. Reminds me of those advocating getting tons of free stuff from the government. It sounds great, and who doesn't love free stuff, BUT the facts don't really support their arguments for free stuff from the government working out in the long run... but when you're emotionally invested in free stuff, why would you let facts get in the way...?  You're emotionally invested in Harleys, I get it...  ha ha

As for the knives, well, I don't think the internet really agrees with you as a practical point. In reality, COULD the screws fall out of a quality folding knife? Sure. Have they fallen out at times? Probably, but probably not enough to equate to the product being labeled as "junk". There is a difference between quality folders AND junk folders. I've used folders in all sorts of very high intensity situations, and NEVER had a screw loosen on me, and certainly never fail. And I've never heard of anyone ever (in person or online) complain about screws falling out of a Spyderco knife, ever. It's like saying that just because the AR-15 take down pin doesn't have anything "locking" it into place, it's a junk platform...

Have you personally owned a Spyderco knife that has had the screws fall out? Have you ever even heard of this happening? On a Spyderco? As stated, I've been active on various knife forums since forums were a thing (20+ years), and never heard this... I've heard people bashing Spyderco for this and that, or certain run of knives that people dislike or have had an issue, but never on the screws falling out... BUT, I'm not one to get locked into an emotional stance on a knife brand. I do like the Spyderco knives for their overall quality and craftsmanship, which is why I support them. But, if you have information that shows that screw loosening is a thing on spydercos, I'm happy to revisit my supports for their products. Because you are absolutely right, if there was a product that had a propensity for the screws to fall out, I'd have a hard time supporting the product.

ps. I do like Harleys


----------



## The Tourist

Buckman said:


> How many times of you told us that you're retiring or that you are retired finally.


The simple answer is 'guilt.' I know how to fix and sharpen knives, and not every one has as many stones and fixtures as I do. The one thing I like about knife collectors is that they are truly a class onto themselves. If you have a problem with a knife, the forum will fill with ideas and procedures.

I just turned 70 years of age. The guilt derives from my buddies at the gym, they thought I was in my 50's. Most guys that turn 70 get kind of a free pass. They found a job, went to work, and took the retirement benefits they had coming. I'm not sure cutlers get that break in life. Grab a knife magazine and you see a lot of "gray hair." It takes a long time to learn all of the facets of repairing and sharping expensive knives.

I'm a sucker for a kid who just 200 dollars on a premium knife. It got dull or he chipped the edge. All too often I give the guy my address and I fix the knife. If that knife has some blade nomenclature on the ricasso chances are I have the stone for it. However, I just got back from the gym, and I almost fell asleep on the couch as my wife got up. But I believe you do not work on a client's knife when you're tired. Period.


----------



## KUSA

hawgrider said:


> Knives held together by screws are junk! Yes junk. Those screws loosen up and fall out.


Your Hawg is held together by screws.


----------



## hawgrider

KUSA said:


> Your Hawg is held together by screws.


92k on my last one and I replaced one broken bolt on the slip on muffler mount to the frame.

Those new tiny screw knives are all the same. With real use (no not city boy use) I'm talking real usage from peeling apples to using it as a small pry bar and sometimes as a screw driver or even a hammer those tiny little cheap ass screws will fail.

I have knives that are as old as I am and none of them have screws and thats why they are still in use.

Those screw knives only benefit the maker for a mass produced profit maker.


----------



## Trihonda

I'm not necessarily a Medford fan boi (I only own one), but these guys mean business with respects to quality and I wouldn't consider them junk...


----------



## KUSA

hawgrider said:


> 92k on my last one and I replaced one broken bolt on the slip on muffler mount to the frame.
> 
> Those new tiny screw knives are all the same. With real use (no not city boy use) I'm talking real usage from peeling apples to using it as a small pry bar and sometimes as a screw driver or even a hammer those tiny little cheap ass screws will fail.
> 
> I have knives that are as old as I am and none of them have screws and thats why they are still in use.
> 
> Those screw knives only benefit the maker for a mass produced profit maker.


I think all of your screws are loose.


----------



## 2Sharp2

Buckman said:


> No tourist, I don't know Joyce. Does she have a website with a company name that you can log onto or do you have to call her on the phone or do I have to go through you, what's the story.


I know this is kind of an old post but. Yes the Joyce tourist is talking about can be found on the web as "Horizon Blade Works."


----------



## 2Sharp2

Sometimes I rotate EDC knives. Usually carry two Auto's Kershaw Launch 7's one in Grey, one Teal. Sometimes exchange the Teal for a Boker.


----------



## The Tourist

Thanks, 2sharp2, I always forget that I dial up Joyce by simple rote. In fact, I've been trying to get ahold of her to buy a 4-inch stiletto with a plain-Jane fuller blade. I have one with a pearly handle that looks like it belongs to pimp gambler.

Yes, I carry a pistol. But I have carried stilettos since 1964. That, and I went out for the university fencing team, as I had in high school, so edged weapons come naturally. It appears that Madison has gone the way of Milwaukee and Chicago--it's just not as bad yet...


----------



## 2Sharp2

The Tourist said:


> Thanks, 2sharp2, I always forget that I dial up Joyce by simple rote. In fact, I've been trying to get ahold of her to buy a 4-inch stiletto with a plain-Jane fuller blade. I have one with a pearly handle that looks like it belongs to pimp gambler.
> 
> Yes, I carry a pistol. But I have carried stilettos since 1964. That, and I went out for the university fencing team, as I had in high school, so edged weapons come naturally. It appears that Madison has gone the way of Milwaukee and Chicago--it's just not as bad yet...


How does this post relate to your or my EDC knife?


----------



## Trihonda

2Sharp2 said:


> How does this post relate to your or my EDC knife?


I'm new. I don't know any of the history between members. But I looked at this quote

"Yes, I carry a pistol. But I have carried stilettos since 1964. That, and I went out for the university fencing team, as I had in high school, so edged weapons come naturally. It appears that Madison has gone the way of Milwaukee and Chicago--it's just not as bad yet..."

..and had to read back through the entire thread to find if there was any context (finding none). I wasn't sure where WI and IL cities fell into the conversation, and HS fencing teams? *shrug*

Can't we just get back to arguing about screws falling out?


----------



## stevekozak

2Sharp2 said:


> How does this post relate to your or my EDC knife?


I don't really understand the post, but I am stealing that cool-ass meme anyways!!


----------



## hawgrider

Trihonda said:


> I'm new. I don't know any of the history between members. But I looked at this quote
> 
> "Yes, I carry a pistol. But I have carried stilettos since 1964. That, and I went out for the university fencing team, as I had in high school, so edged weapons come naturally. It appears that Madison has gone the way of Milwaukee and Chicago--it's just not as bad yet..."
> 
> ..and had to read back through the entire thread to find if there was any context (finding none). I wasn't sure where WI and IL cities fell into the conversation, and HS fencing teams? *shrug*
> 
> Can't we just get back to arguing about screws falling out?


Sure.

New fangeled machine made mass produced screw knives suck hyne.

Old school craftsmanship will be my choice. Those $12.99 you have have are crap. I put more value on my life than $12.99 for survival in the woods and around the farm/homestead.

Oh and Joyce sells junk lol!


----------



## Trihonda

hawgrider said:


> Sure.
> 
> New fangeled machine made mass produced screw knives suck hyne.
> 
> Old school craftsmanship will be my choice. Those $12.99 you have have are crap. I put more value on my life than $12.99 for survival in the woods and around the farm/homestead.
> 
> Oh and Joyce sells junk lol!


I feel like some folks haven't stopped drinking eggnog... was this post directed at me? I don't own any $12.99 knives, nor do I have a clue about this Joyce folks are talking about. I'm not involved in that conversation. My EDC rotation is solid quality, with retail amounts between $200-800 each.


----------



## SOCOM42

Trihonda said:


> I'm new. I don't know any of the history between members. But I looked at this quote
> 
> "Yes, I carry a pistol. But I have carried stilettos since 1964. That, and I went out for the university fencing team, as I had in high school, so edged weapons come naturally. It appears that Madison has gone the way of Milwaukee and Chicago--it's just not as bad yet..."
> 
> ..and had to read back through the entire thread to find if there was any context (finding none). I wasn't sure where WI and IL cities fell into the conversation, and HS fencing teams? *shrug*
> 
> Can't we just get back to arguing about screws falling out?


He drifts like I do.

Use blue Loctite on them like I do.


----------



## hawgrider

Trihonda said:


> I feel like some folks haven't stopped drinking eggnog... was this post directed at me? I don't own any $12.99 knives, nor do I have a clue about this Joyce folks are talking about. I'm not involved in that conversation. My EDC rotation is solid quality, with retail amounts between $200-800 each.


Joyce-inside joke.

200.00 to 800.00 Geesh they saw you coming.:roll:


----------



## Trihonda

SOCOM42 said:


> He drifts like I do.


When you say "drifts"...is this code for more eggnog? Or was this an autocorrect for "drinks"?


----------



## KUSA

Full disclosure here, Hawg is a troll and proud of it.


----------



## hawgrider

KUSA said:


> Full disclosure here, Hawg is a troll and proud of it.


Some may define learning what makes people tick as trolling.

What I know about 3hondas so far is -
He likes rice.

He buy more jap cars than American.

He likes to overpay for screwed together machine made knives.

He doesn't seem to be afraid to kick some dirt back.

He has not done his research here to learn about the members and moderators before he jumped in and went full retard with the report post button.

So that's what I have so far. :vs_cool::tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42

Trihonda said:


> When you say "drifts"...is this code for more eggnog? Or was this an autocorrect for "drinks"?


When I say drift that is what I mean, he is old, @ 70,

and old people have a tendency to drift off of a subject and to something unrelated within the post.

Talk about guns it drifts into knife polishing.

Talk about food storage it turns into stilettoes.

Talk about knives it turns into a coffee shop, never stays on track.

That is what happens when you get old, you drift.

I should add that I do not drink any alcohol whatsoever, never have.

Even at my age I drift occasionally.:devil:


----------



## The Tourist

Heck, people at 70 years of age are usually the guys who buy expensive cars, and settle down with expensive women. I didn't come all this way to wind up in worn out blue jeans and cheap diner food. I have a lot of other really nice stuff in my pockets for detractors...


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> Heck, people at 70 years of age are usually the guys who buy expensive cars, and settle down with expensive women. I didn't come all this way to wind up in worn out blue jeans and cheap diner food. I have a lot of other really nice stuff in my pockets for detractors...


Hey, that's OK, I am right there with you except for the cheap diner, I have 2 guns in my pockets and a folding Gerber with Loctite' d screws.

The cheap diner is too far away for me now, besides it is in gang territory now.

This is it, and quite famous at that.

Use to eat breakfast there every morning after night shift, for two years.

A couple of MC clubs stop there in force every so often.

See I drift too.


----------



## KUSA

hawgrider said:


> Some may define learning what makes people tick as trolling.


You do realize that I'm just giving you a friendly poke in the ribs, right? Besides, you have admitted that you like to troll as have I.


----------



## hawgrider

KUSA said:


> You do realize that I'm just giving you a friendly poke in the ribs, right? Besides, you have admitted that you like to troll as have I.


Of course that's why I thanked your post silly!


----------



## SOCOM42

KUSA said:


> You do realize that I'm just giving you a friendly poke in the ribs, right? Besides, you have admitted that you like to troll as have I.


He does.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## 2Sharp2

Trihonda said:


> I'm new. I don't know any of the history between members. But I looked at this quote
> 
> "Yes, I carry a pistol. But I have carried stilettos since 1964. That, and I went out for the university fencing team, as I had in high school, so edged weapons come naturally. It appears that Madison has gone the way of Milwaukee and Chicago--it's just not as bad yet..."
> 
> ..and had to read back through the entire thread to find if there was any context (finding none). I wasn't sure where WI and IL cities fell into the conversation, and HS fencing teams? *shrug*
> 
> Can't we just get back to arguing about screws falling out?


@tourist understands the meme! His screws have been MIA for a long time! Have you heard about him being a "biker?" See pic


----------



## KUSA

^^^^ That should be called Wild Hawgs.


----------



## hawgrider

2Sharp2 said:


> @tourist understands the meme! His screws have been MIA for a long time! Have you heard about him being a "biker?" See pic


Wait.... don't be picking on my CC rider friend. Tourist is all right. Just consider the cool drugs us old boomers have done and we still function better than any of these lazy tunnel vision mush for brains kids of today and most millennials.


----------



## Trihonda

SOCOM42 said:


> When I say drift that is what I mean, he is old, @ 70,
> 
> and old people have a tendency to drift off of a subject and to something unrelated within the post.
> 
> Talk about guns it drifts into knife polishing.
> 
> Talk about food storage it turns into stilettoes.
> 
> Talk about knives it turns into a coffee shop, never stays on track.
> 
> That is what happens when you get old, you drift.


Ooohhhh, now I get it... so when hogrider is talking about screws being loose, it's a euphemism...

It's not about Folding Knives. Got it! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## 2Sharp2

hawgrider said:


> Wait.... don't be picking on my CC rider friend. Tourist is all right. Just consider the cool drugs us old boomers have done and we still function better than any of these lazy tunnel vision mush for brains kids of today and most millennials.


Not picking just stating a fact. I rode a bicycle without a helmet, played outside until it got dark, drank from the water hose so this boomer is right there with you preaching at the kids...


----------



## stevekozak

2Sharp2 said:


> Not picking just stating a fact. I rode a bicycle without a helmet, played outside until it got dark, drank from the water hose so this boomer is right there with you preaching at the kids...


We all old men here. Here is an actual photo of SOCOM (or me, or Hawg, or....well I forget):


----------



## BamaDOC

hawgrider said:


> Of course that's why I thanked your post silly!


a lotta love in the room!


----------



## BamaDOC

KUSA said:


> I think all of your screws are loose.


I havent been on for a couple of weeks... 
Alabama ICUs are full, and work has been hell!
so I come back here to read and relax...

thanks for the great sunday morning entertainment... @KUSA, @SOCOM, @hawgrider @Trihonda @Tourist
I've been reading thru all the posts, and the good natured ribbing...
you guys have pushed me from smiling, to laughing out loud.. to tears....

Happy New year!
Happy 2021...

Please raise a glass with me today... to a good year... and plenty more smack talking!


----------



## MountainGirl

BamaDOC said:


> a lotta love in the room!


Hey! BamaDoc! Long time!
Nice to see you again; glad you survived last year's insanity. :vs_wave:


----------



## The Tourist

Boy, you leave the forum for a few days and find out that the forum-people have created an entirely new "life" for you in the absence.

As for what's really going on here, everyone is digging out of the snow! Today I got up and we got even more snow. It's spooky, everything is covered and it is dead calm...


----------



## jeffh

Nick said:


> Not sure if this thread is still about EDC knives or not but I stick mostly with Benchmade, Kershaw, and Spyderco for EDC. The last 3 I purchased recently were a Benchmade Ruckus II Auto, Spyderco Paramilitary 2, and a Spyderco Tenacious.


Love my Spiderco knives. This was my last purchase because I wanted to be able to open canned food and beer bottles as well as have a wicked sharp edge. Love this one but I think my next purchase will be an automatic, side opening (strictly for opening Amazon packages, mind you, not self defense) Handguns are the only _weapon_ you can carry in Ohio.


----------



## KUSA

The problem with Spiderco knives is that they are so damned ugly.


----------



## hawgrider

KUSA said:


> The problem with Spiderco knives is that they are so damned ugly.


There might be hope for you yet!


----------



## KUSA

hawgrider said:


> There might be hope for you yet!


I mean, they look bug eyed and buck toothed. Am I wrong?


----------



## jeffh

KUSA said:


> I mean, they look bug eyed and buck toothed. Am I wrong?


But they have a wicked sharp edge. and easy one handed opening.


----------



## KUSA

jeffh said:


> But they have a wicked sharp edge. and easy one handed opening.


I guess it's like having a really ugly girlfriend but she has some really good p*ssy.


----------



## Nick

SOCOM42 said:


> The Tourist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, people at 70 years of age are usually the guys who buy expensive cars, and settle down with expensive women. I didn't come all this way to wind up in worn out blue jeans and cheap diner food. I have a lot of other really nice stuff in my pockets for detractors...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's OK, I am right there with you except for the cheap diner, I have 2 guns in my pockets and a folding Gerber with Loctite' d screws.
> 
> The cheap diner is too far away for me now, besides it is in gang territory now.
> 
> This is it, and quite famous at that.
> 
> Use to eat breakfast there every morning after night shift, for two years.
> 
> A couple of MC clubs stop there in force every so often.
> 
> See I drift too.
> 
> View attachment 110425
Click to expand...

I live about 10 minutes away from where the Miss Worcester diner is. Also my "screwed together " knives have served me well, lol.


----------



## SOCOM42

Nick said:


> I live about 10 minutes away from where the Miss Worcester diner is. Also my "screwed together " knives have served me well, lol.


At the time I refenced there I lived on Vernon Hill, across from the park.

It was a 5 min. ride on the bike home.

Now I am a half hour + away.


----------



## hardcore

i use a spyderco police special for my edc mostly. i had the auto one, but with the safety. it was to slow to deploy.

here a pic of my bucks and my old hickories


----------



## Nick

SOCOM42 said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live about 10 minutes away from where the Miss Worcester diner is. Also my "screwed together " knives have served me well, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> At the time I refenced there I lived on Vernon Hill, across from the park.
> 
> It was a 5 min. ride on the bike home.
> 
> Now I am a half hour + away.
Click to expand...

I never lived in the city, but in a small town on the southeast border of it.


----------



## The Tourist

Nick said:


> I never lived in the city, but in a small town on the southeast border of it.


_Technically_, I also live in a "small town." Of course, we have sirens blaring most nights and shots fired once or twice per month. This happens in an upscale suburban area, about six to eight miles outside of Madison, Wisconsin.

Yes, I used to carry a "folding knife" (_it has a spring, and son o' gun, it opens by itself_) everywhere I went from my high school days to being just short of 30 years old. That changed as criminals changed. There are problems with defensive items. If I'm seeing a doctor, a dentist or clothing salesman I do not carry any item that might cause consternation. I do correct that issue just getting back into my truck...


----------



## Buckman

Well I got tired of waiting ( almost 2 years) for The Tourist to call Joyce to make a deal with Nick to get a quote and get back to me with a price on a Buck 112 Auto Elite.
So I saw one at Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## BamaDOC

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have so many knives I rotate my daily carries.
> The latest two (came last week) are a Kershaw Mainfold assisted opening, and a reproduction of the Helden Rand Kat, a WWII German soldiers utility lock back. I carry them both daily, at the moment.
> 
> My Buck 110 was earned by my service with Georgia Pacific and has the company name and triangle logo engraved in the left hand scale. I've had it 25 years now.
> 
> I am a gun and knife junkie. I especially like military knives, especially of the WWII era.


PICTURES PLEASE!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

BamaDOC said:


> PICTURES PLEASE!!!


One day I'll learn how to post pictures.
Can they be uploaded straight from my phone, as easy as posting something to Facebook?
I've got a bunch of knives, to be sure.
Right know I'm trying to clean a Mauser bayonet that went straight from the production line into cosmoline and storage in 1944. Never issued. The blade is blued, deep, beautiful blue like on a handgun. I got it for my numbers matching M1938 K.Kale Turkish Mauser. I scored it for a whopping $40 at our small town pawn shop!


----------



## Kauboy

rice paddy daddy said:


> One day I'll learn how to post pictures.
> Can they be uploaded straight from my phone, as easy as posting something to Facebook?


Should be.
You have two options. First one is an icon that looks like a landscape picture in a frame. Tap that, and then tap the large box the appears. Choose your pic. You can also use that interface to link to a picture online. Just tap the icon in the new box that looks like two chain links, and paste the URL of the online picture.
Second option allows you to pick a picture you've uploaded to your album on the site. That icon looks like a camera.
It will open a new window allowing you to choose from your album. Unless you've uploaded something, this will likely be empty.


----------



## Spenser

I own several folders but none of which that I carry with me as an EDC. My Buck 110 for example has been kept in a "memories" drawer (gifts or possessions given to me by people i cared about that passed away) for nearly 2 decades. I have probably owned like 100 folders over the past 40 + years.

I was a huge folder guy then over 20 years ago I stopped buying folders due to all the problems & accidents that I had with them and switched to full tang knives. I have not looked back since. I still have a folder in my SUV that hasn't been used for around 10 years (Schrade 470T Old Timer USA beast folding knife).

I carry an EDC bag with me when ever I leave my home that houses 2 knives.

the Schrade SCHF57










and the Victorinox Swiss Army Swiss Champ










Realize I live in Queens, NY practically on the border to Nassau County and here the knife laws are rather strict compared to upstate NY.

If I am going camping or backpacking, I bring a larger & thicker knife. ( I have too many knives in different locations throughout my home & SUV to start collecting to take a photo)

*{* *Ka-Bar BK2 Companion, Boker Magnum lil Giant, TOPS Mil Spie 3, Oerla TAC OLF-1008, Condor Tool & Knife Rodan, United Cutlery Tanto, } *to name a few off the top of my head.

neck knives: Ka-Bar Becker Necker & this cheaply priced but great design skeleton neck knife from BudK









I just think this is the best sheath I have ever owned retention wise, whistle is a nice touch too I also love the finger gimps on top and below and the Tanto tip.


----------

